# Autotrail Battery Compatibility



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an Elecsol battery fitted in my new Chieftain. I went back to the dealer to get another battery and a harness. I was given a different make though the same capacity. Are they compatible? I thought Electsols were different from your average leisure battery. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Go back to the dealer and insist they change it. He may charge you more, but you really should have 2 batteries the same. It is preferable to have them at the same time and definately the same size (in amp hour) and in the case of Elecsol, have 2 Elecsol. You may find with 2 odd batteries the good one will soon drop it's power to equal the poorer one.
Who was the dealer?


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

COntinental Morohomes, South Wales


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Took the battery back this morning they were perfectly reasonable and gave me a refund. The battery I'd asked for was one with a rating of 110amp. I noticed this morning that in fact the battery was marked as a 95amp. I commented on this, and the seller said that threr was some new legislation covering the rating of batteries and that the battery would have been a 110 in old money, as it were. I seem to recall reading somewhere a comment about the 100 amp Elecsol being equivalent to an 85amp in other makes.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Me thinks he is being a bit economical with the truth and perhaps tried to "stitch" you up with an unsuitable battery. I assume he did not have an Elecsol in stock and wa desperate for a sale. Not good practice.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

No I think they were telling the truth. They seem a pretty honest lot to me.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Forgot to mention - emailed "the Sargent" . He confirmed that the Elecsol needs to be married with a simiilar carbon fibre battery thus confirming I was right to return the one I purchased. I've ordered another Elecsol directly from the manufacturer. Now that was an off putting experience. I think the guy on the other end of the phone was paid on the basis of the number of units sold per minute. Not going to be fun if I have a problem. I


----------

